# Graphical glitch in Word and Outlook (Office 365)



## Chris85 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello dear forum, 

I have the problem that I have strange display errors in Word but also in Outlook 365 when entering text: 






As soon as I move the cursor over the distorted text, it is displayed normally again. The error is still there even after several reinstallations of Windows 10 and Office 365. 

Today I connected the monitor to the processor's graphics card as a test and found no such errors. It seems this issue is related to my Nvidia RTX 3080 ti. I also noticed today that scrolling in Word documents is much more sluggish and even jerky when my Nvidia card is working. I was also able to determine the described scrolling behavior with the Nvidia card in Chrome. 
Everything runs very smoothly with the processor graphics unit. 

In games, on the other hand, I don't notice any problems with the Nvidia card, here it performs as promised. 
The problem is driving me insane because I'm at my wits end. Unfortunately, Office 365 no longer has the option of deactivating hardware acceleration as a test, so I currently see no possibility of further testing or generating possible solutions.

I hope you can help me!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 23, 2022)

I hate the updates that were pushed out to MS Office over the past year or more on the 365 office. Worthless changes that do nothing more than move options and rearrange the menu, but yet they seem to be very good at breaking stuff and not really fixing things properly

Have you tried to disable (or enable, I forget what it defaults to) the hardware graphics acceleration option in Word and for Outlook?

You go under File > Options > Advanced > then scroll down the to the Display section (should look something like this - this pic is from my office 2016 at home)




See if setting or disabling that option fixes things for you.


----------



## Chris85 (Mar 23, 2022)

> Have you tried to disable (or enable, I forget what it defaults to) the hardware graphics acceleration option in Word and for Outlook?



Actually there is no such option - neither in outlook nor in word...


----------



## Frick (Mar 23, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I hate the updates that were pushed out to MS Office over the past year or more on the 365 office. Worthless changes that do nothing more than move options and rearrange the menu, but yet they seem to be very good at breaking stuff and not really fixing things properly



Considering they've ironed out all the bugs and security issues the devs have to do _something_ I guess.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 23, 2022)

Buy a NEW high quality cable for the monitor.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 23, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> Actually there is no such option - neither in outlook nor in word...



Apparently MS removed the option from all the 365 software, except for Excel, recently. I know I had gone through 8-12 months ago on Word (365) at work and disabled the hardware acceleration because of the severely delayed response I'd get when typing....massive lag. By the time I'd finish typing a sentence I'd watch Word still putting letters across the screen and it was agonizing. I disabled the hardware acceleration and the lag issue went away.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2022)

You are not running the scaling for the display over 100% are you? Had similar issues with forum text due to it.


----------



## Chris85 (Mar 23, 2022)

No, scaling is @100%. 

Just noticed that when trying to make a screenshot of the issue, on the screenshot there is no glitch. Could it be display related? I have a 2 month old LG 34GN850-B which I use with the delivered displayport cable.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 23, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> No, scaling is @100%.
> 
> Just noticed that when trying to make a screenshot of the issue, on the screenshot there is no glitch. Could it be display related? I have a 2 month old LG 34GN850-B which I use with the delivered displayport cable.



If you screenshot the issue and the issue doesn't appear in the screenshot, then it would be hardware related. Possible issue with the video cable you're using or even with the monitor. It was suggested a few posts above to try a new video cable.


----------



## Chris85 (Mar 23, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> No, scaling is @100%.
> 
> Just noticed that when trying to make a screenshot of the issue, on the screenshot there is no glitch. Could it be display related? I have a 2 month old LG 34GN850-B which I use with the delivered displayport cable.



Update - I just checked the cable - I use a sharkoon display port 2.0 cable, not the one that was delivered with the monitor. I need to check the monitor settings. Any hints what to look for?



neatfeatguy said:


> If you screenshot the issue and the issue doesn't appear in the screenshot, then it would be hardware related. Possible issue with the video cable you're using or even with the monitor. It was suggested a few posts above to try a new video cable.


Hardware related in terms of monitor cable and/or monitor, not in terms of graphics card - right?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 23, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> Hardware related in terms of monitor cable and/or monitor, not in terms of graphics card - right?



Shouldn't have anything to do with the GPU. If you took a screenshot and the issue isn't showing up in the screenshot, then it's not an issue with the GPU displaying info. There's some kind of muck-up with the signal getting to the display or the display actually displaying the info.

Or, it just could be with MS office. Do you see the same issues with text when using other software, such as text being shown in games or maybe reading a pdf or using something else such as notepad or OpenOffice to type things out?


----------



## Chris85 (Mar 23, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Shouldn't have anything to do with the GPU. If you took a screenshot and the issue isn't showing up in the screenshot, then it's not an issue with the GPU displaying info. There's some kind of muck-up with the signal getting to the display or the display actually displaying the info.
> 
> Or, it just could be with MS office. Do you see the same issues with text when using other software, such as text being shown in games or maybe reading a pdf or using something else such as notepad or OpenOffice to type things out?


I just tried notepad but without any issues. Tomorrow I will try OpenOffice.
What irritates me is that there are no other users in the web with the same issues I experienced.

By the way - Today Microsoft Word made no problems but so Outlook did:





A user on another forum recommended updating the mouse driver. I then downloaded the Logitech Setpoint drivers and I haven't had any errors since. I don't know if that's a coincidence because I can't explain the connection, but scrolling in Word also feels a bit softer.

I will keep you up to date.


----------



## Chris85 (Mar 25, 2022)

The issues are back again...


----------



## leland (Apr 1, 2022)

To make Outlook to use a specific graphics card (i.e. use a basic driver so it disables hardware acceleration).


Open Graphics Settings
Windows 11
Start> Settings> System> Display> (section) Related Settings> Graphics
Windows 10
Start> Settings> System> Display> (section) Multiple displays> Graphics settings

Select: Desktop app
Use the Browse button to add* Outlook.exe* (you can use Process Explorer to find the path if it is running or right click on the shortcut and go to properties.)
After you’ve added Outlook, select it from the list and press the Options button to select your GPU.
Use the *Power Saving GPU: Microsoft Basic Render Driver* to turn off hardware acceleration like you used to be able to do an easier way.


----------



## Chris85 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi, thank you - I just did these steps but under *Power Saving GPU* there was only the option to choose the RTX 3080ti. Nevertheless I chose it and will see how it works. I keep you updated!

Update: It unfortunately does not help. I was able to reproduce the issue and also captured it on an obs recording...


----------



## leland (Apr 1, 2022)

There is also a way to do this with the registry though I haven't tried this method yet.

1. Press Windows key + R to open the Run box. Now type Regedit in the field and hit Enter to open the Registry Editor window.

2. In the Registry Editor Window, navigate to the below path (below is based on Office 365):
    For MS Office 2016 - *Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\16.0\Common\Graphics*

Navigate To The Path Based On Office 16 and Double Click On The Dword (32 Bit) Value
Note:  If the Graphics key is missing in the Common folder; follow the below steps to create the key and the DWORD (32-bit) Value under it.

3. Right-click on the Common folder, select New, and click on Key.
    Registry Editor Path Common Right Click New Key

4. Now, rename the new Key as Graphics.
    Name The Key As Graphics

5. Now, right-click on the empty space on the right, click on New, and then select *DWORD (32-bit)* Value from the sub-menu.

6. Next, rename the new DWORD (32-bit) Value field as *DisableHardwareAcceleration*

7. Now, continue from Step 2. Double-click on the *DisableHardwareAcceleration* on the right.

8. In the Edit Value box that pops up, change the value from 0 to *1* in the Value data field, and press OK to save the changes and exit.

Last, restart your PC for the changes to be effective.


----------



## Chris85 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey Ieland, thank you for your effort, unfortunately it did not work. Meanwhile a Nvidia employee answered me. He said that it seems to be a Microsoft Office App Bug. I am not sure…


----------



## leland (Apr 4, 2022)

Yes, it is my understanding it is an issue in Microsoft Office that has existed since the 2013 version.  They recently removed the option to turn off hardware acceleration directly.  Hence the methods I mentioned above.  One last Hail Mary.  go to a command line and run SYSDM.CPL then go to the Advanced Tab > Performance (Settings button) and select Adjust for best performance and select OK.  That will turn off all the eye candy in Windows.  It may or may not help.  I can't be sure but since you have tried everything else it seems worth trying.  Good luck.


----------



## snapple (Apr 27, 2022)

Hi, I have been having similar visual glitches in Word and Outlook 365 and this thread is one that closely describes what I am experiencing, so I am following along to see if a solution arises. I don't have a screenshot to share yet, but my system is running graphics through a 3060TI (no graphics available through processor). Will try to use the apps in the browser version to see if the problem exists there. Don't have the option to disable hardware acceleration in my version of Word 365. (Version 2203 Build 16.0.15028.20218) 64-bit


----------



## Chris85 (Apr 27, 2022)

Hey Snapple - I totally forgot to post my solution here: I installed Windows 11. That fixed all the issues.


----------



## chorobe (May 21, 2022)

I have a very similar problem.  As I type in Word for Office 365, text on that line will disappear or glitch then reappear as normal.  I am using a gaming laptop with an Nvidia RTX 3060.  This only happens when my BIOS is set to use the discrete GPU only.  When I put it back on dynamic mode, which by default uses the CPU's integrated GPU, Word acts 100% fine.  I usually keep mine using the discrete GPU for games, so it is a hassle to change from dynamic to discrete in the BIOS everytime I use Word.  My laptop also came with Windows 11, so Chris' solution will not work for me.


----------



## Chris85 (Oct 4, 2022)

Today the bugs were back - at least in outlook while writing an email...
Did they recently install any office updates? I did not use my pc for 3 days  - maybe there have been any updates on outlook or office 365?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 4, 2022)

Not sure how to check for recent updates, but any updates that MS 365 pushes out are done in the background without users being involved. If an update was pushed out recently, you'd never know about it getting installed since it's done automatically in the background.


----------



## Chris85 (Oct 5, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Not sure how to check for recent updates, but any updates that MS 365 pushes out are done in the background without users being involved. If an update was pushed out recently, you'd never know about it getting installed since it's done automatically in the background.


Yeah, it seems so. I don’t know how to get rid of these annoying glitches/rendering errors…


----------



## Betablocker (Nov 12, 2022)

Any solution to this problem? I'm having exactly the same glitches and they're driving me crazy...


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 13, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> Any solution to this problem? I'm having exactly the same glitches and they're driving me crazy...


Hi there,

I completely swapped my whole system - new cpu (from 12900k to 13900k), ssd, ram, mainboard, psu, graphicscard (from Rtx 3080ti to Rtx 4090) and *the issue is still there*. Maybe it is related to the last gen Intel cpus/respective drivers? Or the last gen Nvidia gpus/respective drivers?

I'm completely shure, that this is a software related issue that we as users can't fix.


Do you have simmilar specs?


----------



## Betablocker (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi Chris
Yes, it’s definitely related to the Nvidia-driver. I don’t have the problem when I’m using the internal GPU of my pc. I have a gtx 1080 by the way, so not really next gen…maybe it’s also the combination of OS and GPU. What OS do you have? I’ve the latest insider build of Windows 11.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2022)

As betablocker mentioned, try the iGPU.


----------



## Betablocker (Nov 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> As betablocker mentioned, try the iGPU.


But that’s not a solution, just a temporary workaround until Nvidia or Microsoft releases a patch. I’m just not sure whether it’s really a problem with a driver or if it’s my system. Because if it was really driver-related, more people would write about it I assume.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 13, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> But that’s not a solution, just a temporary workaround until Nvidia or Microsoft releases a patch. I’m just not sure whether it’s really a problem with a driver or if it’s my system. Because if it was really driver-related, more people would write about it I assume.



It's not just you. I only started having this issue maybe 2-3 months ago, and since then I've clean installed Win 11 (and therefore Office) 2-3 times. On 365 family plan so I'm not sure as to what exactly changed in that time. In that time I've also changed CPUs and swapped boards. I've had my 3070 Ti since like May so it's clearly not that.

I don't have the issue on my 8550U laptop (W11) or my 5700G media PC (W11), so I wouldn't be surprised if it's Nvidia drivers. Affects Word and Onenote for me, I haven't written enough emails in Outlook to tell.

The only thing I can think of is that 22H2 and its Windowed Mode VRR feature are also released in that same period. But it's a lifeline for me in some games, so I'd rather live with the Office artifacting than disable it.


----------



## Chris85 (Nov 14, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> But that’s not a solution, just a temporary workaround until Nvidia or Microsoft releases a patch. I’m just not sure whether it’s really a problem with a driver or if it’s my system. Because if it was really driver-related, more people would write about it I assume.


I really had the same thoughts and I was afraid my system was having severe issues but now after facing the same issues with a completeley new pc (even the ssd and psu are new) I am sure that it has to be software related. 
I also posted the problem in the nvidia forums and a staff member of nvidia replied that it seems to be an app error. Unfortunately I dont know which app. https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...ighlightglitchesspan-in-microso/?topicPage=7/

To answer your questions regarding windows 10 and 11. I forst had the problems with win 10. Then I switched to win 11 and everthing was fine for like two weeks then the problems occured again.


----------



## Betablocker (Nov 16, 2022)

Chris85 said:


> I really had the same thoughts and I was afraid my system was having severe issues but now after facing the same issues with a completeley new pc (even the ssd and psu are new) I am sure that it has to be software related.
> I also posted the problem in the nvidia forums and a staff member of nvidia replied that it seems to be an app error. Unfortunately I dont know which app. https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/geforce-graphics-cards/5/488790/graphic-span-classhighlightglitchesspan-in-microso/?topicPage=7/
> 
> To answer your questions regarding windows 10 and 11. I forst had the problems with win 10. Then I switched to win 11 and everthing was fine for like two weeks then the problems occured again.


It seems to be a combination of Office-Programs and the Nvidia-Driver. I have the latest Office Insider-Build installed but the problem still occurs.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> It seems to be a combination of Office-Programs and the Nvidia-Driver. I have the latest Office Insider-Build installed but the problem still occurs.



Leave a message at Nvidia so they can fix this sh!t...


----------



## Betablocker (Nov 16, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Leave a message at Nvidia so they can fix this sh!t...


Chris85 has already done that and apparently it didn't help

Maybe because Nvidia thinks that it's an office-problem and that Microsoft should fix it...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 16, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> Chris85 has already done that and apparently it didn't help
> 
> Maybe because Nvidia thinks that it's an office-problem and that Microsoft should fix it...



I don't like how MS office feels when you're typing. Like here on the forums for TPU, the typing feels fluid, but in Word it feels delayed, even though type shows up fast. I don't know, maybe it's just how the type pops up in Word that bothers me. 

MS seems to be pretty good at mucking things up with their constant GUI changes or how they think constantly readjusting settings/options and moving them makes their programs better. I find their constant changes to be problematic; they either cause glitches/issues or mess with your muscle memory and things take longer to accomplish.

The issue could very well be a problem with MS and how it functions with Nvidia......or could be Nvidia's drivers. I doubt either company will take much heed into it and try to fix it.


----------



## Betablocker (Nov 16, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I don't like how MS office feels when you're typing. Like here on the forums for TPU, the typing feels fluid, but in Word it feels delayed, even though type shows up fast. I don't know, maybe it's just how the type pops up in Word that bothers me.
> 
> MS seems to be pretty good at mucking things up with their constant GUI changes or how they think constantly readjusting settings/options and moving them makes their programs better. I find their constant changes to be problematic; they either cause glitches/issues or mess with your muscle memory and things take longer to accomplish.
> 
> The issue could very well be a problem with MS and how it functions with Nvidia......or could be Nvidia's drivers. I doubt either company will take much heed into it and try to fix it.


I agree completely with what you're saying. So that basically leaves us with 2 options: Either switch to another program, e.g. Open Office or live with the issues...


----------



## Betablocker (Nov 19, 2022)

I've found the perfect solution to my problem: I've switched from Word to Libre Office...


----------



## BSim500 (Nov 19, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> I've found the perfect solution to my problem: I've switched from Word to Libre Office...


You're going to get many _"But MS Office has one feature I need"_ comments but personally we switched years ago (6 computers in total for both personal + family run small business) and we couldn't be happier. Our biggest concern (file compatibility) turned out to be a non issue when no-one has ever asked for a .DOCX of an invoice, letter, etc, vs a PDF. Aside from the money saved (having to license household vs business separately), it's been strangely liberating to not have to fight constant unwanted UI changes / broken updates every 5 minutes. MS Office peaked between 2010-2016 (or even 2003 if you hate the ribbon UI) and it's been downhill ever since.


----------



## Simon M (Dec 2, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> It seems to be a combination of Office-Programs and the Nvidia-Driver. I have the latest Office Insider-Build installed but the problem still occurs.


I have the same problem. Office Word & Excel have size glitch and everything is solved when I disable my Nvidia drivers. I have an eGPU with Nvidia RTX 3060 TI plugged on a Microsoft Surface 8.


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 2, 2022)

Nvidia or Microsoft don’t seem to be willing or able to solve this problem It seems.


----------



## dimizu (Dec 7, 2022)

This works for me as an workaround:
To make Outlook to use a specific graphics card (i.e. use a basic driver so it disables hardware acceleration).



Open Graphics Settings
Windows 11
Start> Settings> System> Display> (section) Related Settings> Graphics
Windows 10
Start> Settings> System> Display> (section) Multiple displays> Graphics settings

Select: Desktop app
Use the Browse button to add* Outlook.exe* (you can use Process Explorer to find the path if it is running or right click on the shortcut and go to properties.)
After you’ve added Outlook, select it from the list and press the Options button to select your GPU.
Use the *Power Saving GPU: Microsoft Basic Render Driver* to turn off hardware acceleration like you used to be able to do an easier way.
From: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...fice-365/cf352781-d79c-4447-becc-70e8a4d561f1
(The registryhack not works, also with Disable Hardware Acceleration the problem is there. Seems that the problem is beetween Office<->Nvidia (in my case GeForce RTX 3060). Only when I use the internal GPU for problematics programs like Outlook, Word the problem is gone.)


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 8, 2022)

dimizu said:


> This works for me as an workaround:
> To make Outlook to use a specific graphics card (i.e. use a basic driver so it disables hardware acceleration).
> 
> 
> ...


This solution helps with the glitches indeed, but since I've applied it, all the Office-Applications are rather sluggish (e.g. typing, scrolling, etc.). So at least for me it's not a real solution.


----------



## IgnatioMemo (Dec 11, 2022)

I have the same issue. Zotac RTX 3080 12GB (Windows 11, nvidia driver 527.56) and same glitches in office 365 / word & outlook (all updates installed). Glitches appear irrespective of resolution / refresh rate / scaling and also on a replacement monitor (4K and 1080p) & with three different cables (DP and HDMI). Glitches are visible on monitor, but not in screenshot (issue was visible on monitor before & after screenshot, it remains broken until I continue typing):










I have never encountered any display artifacts outside of office. Gaming performance is as expected and system is totally stable (furmark + prime95 can run simultaneously for hours without issue, never had a BSOD so far).

Same experience as Betablocker with the solution of dimizu: Keeping monitor connected to the RTX 3080 but setting office to use the iGPU gets rid of the artifacts but results in  sluggish / unusable performance.

Everything is fine if I connect my monitor to the iGPU of my processor (i7-12700) via the DP port on my mainboard. Obviously not an ideal solution to switch cables around between office work and gaming.

I was about to RMA the GPU as I believed that issues that do not appear on a screenshot but do appear on monitor would have to be hardware related. But looks like that would not help.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2022)

IgnatioMemo said:


> Obviously not an ideal solution to switch cables around between office work and gaming.


Or get a second monitor connected to the motherboard on the iGPU, it shouldn't be like that, but if it's somewhat a solution.


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 12, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Or get a second monitor connected to the motherboard on the iGPU, it shouldn't be like that, but if it's somewhat a solution.


Seriously? Getting a second monitor because of these glitches is somewhat a solution? The only solution I see is if either MS or Nvidia release a patch for this problem.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm seeing all this mention of "new hardware! new PC! same problem!" but no mention of the actual monitors??

In the Nvidia control panel, what does your settings look like?

Being on anything other than RGB in the color format can cause all sorts of artifacting and issues, and certain high refresh rate displays (samsungs new models) can have issues with scanlines - this results in weird visual patters on screen that could be appearing and distorting text





^This is from my 4K 70Hz display, but those settings are the bottom here are what matter - the colour depth can be 8/10/12 depending on your display.


Edit: This is what scanlines look like, where dots as part of a letter or word 'vanish' - on these displays changes in brightness make them come and go




These are examples on a solid colour block




There could be a problem with office and display scaling on some drivers, but it's pure guesswork without knowing what resolutions, refresh rates and scaling settings people are using.


----------



## IgnatioMemo (Dec 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'm seeing all this mention of "new hardware! new PC! same problem!" but no mention of the actual monitors??
> 
> In the Nvidia control panel, what does your settings look like?
> 
> ...



The issue appears independent of the monitor used. As my main monitor, I use a 27" Sony Inzone M9. It is set to 4k resolution / 144Hz, 10bit, RGB (which are the default color settings for me). Windows is set to 150% scaling. *The issue remains independent of the resolution / refresh rate / bit depth / scaling and independent of the used cable (3 different cables, 1 DP, 2 HDMI)*. I also tried my previous monitor (with 100% scaling), which is a 23" Viewsonic Full HD monitor connected via HDMI (it does not have DP) - the issue remains identical. Also, the issue is independent of the font size (and font type) that I use in Word / the zoom-factor in Word. So I can have letters that are 10cm high on the monitor with the same artifact as letters that are mere millimeters high. Thus I am certain that it is not due to scanlines. Also, scanlines issues should also appear if using the iGPU and with that everything is fine. The issue exclusively appears in MS Office Word and Outlook.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2022)

IgnatioMemo said:


> The issue appears independent of the monitor used. As my main monitor, I use a 27" Sony Inzone M9. It is set to 4k resolution / 144Hz, 10bit, RGB (which are the default color settings for me). Windows is set to 150% scaling. *The issue remains independent of the resolution / refresh rate / bit depth / scaling and independent of the used cable (3 different cables, 1 DP, 2 HDMI)*. I also tried my previous monitor (with 100% scaling), which is a 23" Viewsonic Full HD monitor connected via HDMI (it does not have DP) - the issue remains identical. Also, the issue is independent of the font size (and font type) that I use in Word / the zoom-factor in Word. So I can have letters that are 10cm high on the monitor with the same artifact as letters that are mere millimeters high. Thus I am certain that it is not due to scanlines. Also, scanlines issues should also appear if using the iGPU and with that everything is fine. The issue exclusively appears in MS Office Word and Outlook.


Thank you.
Some people comment in others threads say "me too" and then have entirely different problems, with entirely different setups and it's a nightmare to deal with.

With your info? It's a word/office issue. It's not hardware.
It may be something driver related, or graphical settings related (DPI settings, forced antialising/defaults in drivers, etc) 

Does the issue change if you alter the font of the text?
Can you do an nvidia driver clean install?
Do you have all the latest updates for windows and office?


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Thank you.
> Some people comment in others threads say "me too" and then have entirely different problems, with entirely different setups and it's a nightmare to deal with.
> 
> With your info? It's a word/office issue. It's not hardware.
> ...


I think we all know by now that it’s an office issue, otherwise the glitches would appear in other apps as well. More precisely it’s a combination of Nvidia‘s driver and the office apps. I for my part have done several clean driver installations and I’ve all the latest updates installed. Nothing has helped so far. What I still don’t get is why not more people are reporting about this issue. Because everybody with a Nvidia gpu who is using Office should have the same issues.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> I think we all know by now that it’s an office issue, otherwise the glitches would appear in other apps as well. More precisely it’s a combination of Nvidia‘s driver and the office apps. I for my part have done several clean driver installations and I’ve all the latest updates installed. Nothing has helped so far. What I still don’t get is why not more people are reporting about this issue. Because everybody with a Nvidia gpu who is using Office should have the same issues.


It's worth narrowing things down, and not everyone has been giving all their information.
I have no idea what GPU you have, you're not the OP of the thread, haven't filled out your system-specs dropdown and aren't the person who gave the details three posts ago

Do you belong here discussing the issue? absolutely!
But also, understand that a dozen people saying "me too" without clarifying things doesn't help clear things up



Hence the suggestions about changing DPI to 100% and rebooting, nvidia driver settings and so on - theres something in common but without people giving proper accounts of things we'll never find out what's in common between your systems.

Office is rendered like a 3D program, so forcing 3D settings on like antialising or resolution scaling could definitely screw with things
I've seen people get 1080p displays and force their desktop resolution to 4K with DSR and then complain text wasn't clear


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It's worth narrowing things down, and not everyone has been giving all their information.
> I have no idea what GPU you have, you're not the OP of the thread, haven't filled out your system-specs dropdown and aren't the person who gave the details three posts ago
> 
> Do you belong here discussing the issue? absolutely!
> ...


Of course you're right, I'm sorry. One other issue I've just noticed whenever I'm using an Office-App: When I press "Alt" on my keyboard I'm getting letters in black boxes all over the place (s. screenshot). I'm not sure whether this issue is related to the other graphical glitches, but I'm sure it's not supposed to be like this.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 16, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I hate the updates that were pushed out to MS Office over the past year or more on the 365 office. Worthless changes that do nothing more than move options and rearrange the menu, but yet they seem to be very good at breaking stuff and not really fixing things properly
> 
> Have you tried to disable (or enable, I forget what it defaults to) the hardware graphics acceleration option in Word and for Outlook?
> 
> ...



This option ain't the newest version anymore, and I spoken with Microsoft support about this because it leads to problems that you need to have Windows 10/11 decide if it should use hardware acceleration.

But the more people that request this back the bigger is the chance it will return.


I believe there is/was a reg hack for disabling hardware acceleration but I am not sure if it still works.

The first reply here but not sure if it works on the newer version.
Link: https://social.technet.microsoft.co...sable-hardware-accleration-gpo-for-office-365

This has become a bloody mess since someone at Microsoft thought it was great to remove


----------



## Chris85 (Dec 16, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> Of course you're right, I'm sorry. One other issue I've just noticed whenever I'm using an Office-App: When I press "Alt" on my keyboard I'm getting letters in black boxes all over the place (s. screenshot). I'm not sure whether this issue is related to the other graphical glitches, but I'm sure it's not supposed to be like this.


Totally normal behavior. I noticed those boxes too


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 16, 2022)

Betablocker said:


> Of course you're right, I'm sorry. One other issue I've just noticed whenever I'm using an Office-App: When I press "Alt" on my keyboard I'm getting letters in black boxes all over the place (s. screenshot). I'm not sure whether this issue is related to the other graphical glitches, but I'm sure it's not supposed to be like this.



That's just showing you the Alt+ keyboard shortcuts for various buttons. Not a bug.

As for the usual graphical glitches, I just finished an exam for which I had 50000+ words worth of notes. Word drove me up the wall, apparently at a certain document size it starts struggling, lagging, and causing high CPU usage (single core clocking up near Fmax, like it's in Cinebench ST). And then the graphical glitches happening every few minutes, sometimes obscuring entire lines of text until another action is performed (selecting other text, deleting, typing).

It's not confined to Word, Onenote is the same with the graphical glitches. Unfortunately a lot of the "fix" threads suggesting disable HW acceleration don't really work - some Office 2021 apps have that setting (Excel) and some don't anymore (Word). Sometime between Office 2016/2019 and 2021 MS reshuffled all the settings menus.

As usual with Microsoft, one step forward and two steps back.


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 16, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> That's just showing you the Alt+ keyboard shortcuts for various buttons. Not a bug.
> 
> As for the usual graphical glitches, I just finished an exam for which I had 50000+ words worth of notes. Word drove me up the wall, apparently at a certain document size it starts struggling, lagging, and causing high CPU usage (single core clocking up near Fmax, like it's in Cinebench ST). And then the graphical glitches happening every few minutes, sometimes obscuring entire lines of text until another action is performed (selecting other text, deleting, typing).
> 
> ...


Pressing Alt+Tab immediately gets rid of the glitches immediately. But of course that's not a longterm solution...


----------



## ChevyAmpera (Dec 20, 2022)

I have the same issue. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 (i9-13900K, Windows 11) and get the same glitches in Office 2019 and Office 2021
I noticed that the glitches get  worse/more noticable  when you enter or delete text in a document that contains (quick) tables.

*Edit:* Installing the Insider Version 2301 (Build 15929.20006) fixes the glitch issue unfortunately it makes Microsoft Word/Outlook crash whenever you close it and open it again after installing the update This also happened when opening Word/Outlook in safe mode so I uninstalled the insider version again. 
I've now opened a case with Micosoft techsupport and will report back, if/when they find a solution.


----------



## IgnatioMemo (Dec 20, 2022)

ChevyAmpera said:


> I have the same issue. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 (i9-13900K, Windows 11) and get the same glitches in Office 2019 and Office 2021
> I noticed that the glitches get  worse/more noticable  when you enter or delete text in a document that contains (quick) tables.
> 
> *Edit:* Installing the Insider Version 2301 (Build 15929.20006) fixes the glitch issue unfortunately it makes Microsoft Word/Outlook crash whenever you close it and open it again after installing the update This also happened when opening Word/Outlook in safe mode so I uninstalled the insider version again.
> I've now opened a case with Micosoft techsupport and will report back, if/when they find a solution.


Can you please clarify what type of glitches the insider version fixed for you? Was it the text glitches like these here 





or some other glitch?  In addition to the text glitching I sometimes see parts of the office UI in the middle of the text for a fraction of a second. For me it does not seem to matter for such glitches if I have (quick) tables or not in the word documents.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 20, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I hate the updates that were pushed out to MS Office over the past year or more on the 365 office. Worthless changes that do nothing more than move options and rearrange the menu, but yet they seem to be very good at breaking stuff and not really fixing things properly
> 
> Have you tried to disable (or enable, I forget what it defaults to) the hardware graphics acceleration option in Word and for Outlook?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Wow I'll have to see if 2016 office has hardware acceleration lol that is so ms


----------



## ChevyAmpera (Dec 20, 2022)

IgnatioMemo said:


> Can you please clarify what type of glitches the insider version fixed for you? Was it the text glitches like these here
> 
> View attachment 275324
> 
> or some other glitch?  In addition to the text glitching I sometimes see parts of the office UI in the middle of the text for a fraction of a second. For me it does not seem to matter for such glitches if I have (quick) tables or not in the word documents.


I've attached a video (mp4) of the glitching  as a zip file, as this illustrates the graphic glitches  better than I could describe them . The glitches shown in the video were gone in the insider version.

Mod Edit: zip file removed


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow I'll have to see if 2016 office has hardware acceleration lol that is so ms



The hardware acceleration is still showing up in my 2016 Word. I've got it unchecked, same with Excel.

I know when I uncheck those boxes Word and Excel don't feel like they're as sluggish when I'm typing things out or when I'm navigating through cells.  I wish that option was still available in office 365 because using Word or Excel at work feels like molasses compared to 2016 version I have at home.


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 21, 2022)

ChevyAmpera said:


> I have the same issue. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 (i9-13900K, Windows 11) and get the same glitches in Office 2019 and Office 2021
> I noticed that the glitches get  worse/more noticable  when you enter or delete text in a document that contains (quick) tables.
> 
> *Edit:* Installing the Insider Version 2301 (Build 15929.20006) fixes the glitch issue unfortunately it makes Microsoft Word/Outlook crash whenever you close it and open it again after installing the update This also happened when opening Word/Outlook in safe mode so I uninstalled the insider version again.
> I've now opened a case with Micosoft techsupport and will report back, if/when they find a solution.


I have the same insider build installed, but the glitches are still there.


----------



## sgtdragon (Dec 24, 2022)

I upgraded to a new PC - Intel 13700 with a Radeon 6750. I have the same glitches. Not Nvidia issue. It's got to be something with office. 
Using word pad or any other text editor, no problems.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2022)

sgtdragon said:


> I upgraded to a new PC - Intel 13700 with a Radeon 6750. I have the same glitches. Not Nvidia issue. It's got to be something with office.
> Using word pad or any other text editor, no problems.


Fascinating and thanks for the input!

Are you on windows 11, and do you use display scaling on a high resolution display?


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2022)

@Chris85  Works ok for me and I've got the latest version installed. I've never had any issues, either. Is it still playing up for you? Make sure you've got the latest version.


----------



## Lord Sonatine (Dec 29, 2022)

Sorry for my broken english but I'm french.

Anyway, I had the same issues but I found a temporary solution. You just have to go to the Nvidia Control panel, and choose which GPU you wanna use for WORD (obviously not the Nvidia one) and then it'll work perfectly. Here's how to do it :


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 29, 2022)

This solution results in a very sluggish behaviour of word, at least for me


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2022)

Lord Sonatine said:


> Sorry for my broken english but I'm french.
> 
> Anyway, I had the same issues but I found a temporary solution. You just have to go to the Nvidia Control panel, and choose which GPU you wanna use for WORD (obviously not the Nvidia one) and then it'll work perfectly. Here's how to do it :


That would only work on laptops with integrated graphics


----------



## lunarjimmy (Dec 31, 2022)

This issue has plagued me for as long as I can remember. Had this problem with a 3060TI, 3070, 3090, and 3080TI. The only fix was Disabling Hardware Acceleration before it disappeared from Office. But now the option is no longer there and the problem is driving me nuts. I've spoke to Microsoft and NVIDIA. Neither helped. Switching to Integrated Graphics does eliminate the problem, but as mentioned by Betablocker, it makes Word sooooo slow. It is unreal to me that such high end graphic cards can't operate MS Word properly. What is also unreal to me, is why the hell Microsoft removed the Disable Graphic Acceleration option. UGH!!


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi,
Only browsers office would use is ie11 or edge
Guessing just go to internet options from control panel you can disable the wretched feature there for ie11
Then repeat in edge.
Remove both and find a better browser and disable it there.


----------



## Lord Sonatine (Dec 31, 2022)

Indeed, I have a laptop but I didn't know that only laptops have integrated graphics. For my part, I don't have any slow issues when I use the integrated graphics. 

Actually, the graphic acceleration option is still avaible. You'll find it (i'm not sure what are the correct names in english) => Parameters > Display > Graphics > And then the first line 

But I don't know if it will work


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2022)

Lord Sonatine said:


> only laptops have integrated graphics.


Laptops integrated graphics works differently

On a laptop your display is connected to the integrated graphics, and the dedicated graphics does rendering and passes the final images along for the IGP to display


On a desktop, you'd need to connect your display to the integrated graphics, but for better performance it's always recommended to connect straight to the dedicated card

That, and a large majority of modern desktops dont have integrated graphics - most AM4 CPU's dont have it, and a lot of intel CPU's don't now either


----------



## Lord Sonatine (Dec 31, 2022)

Ok thanks for the lesson


----------



## repli (Dec 31, 2022)

I might have a partial solution for some of you:

Had severe graphical glitches in Outlook 365 (App, not Web version) when hovering with the mouse over emails list or moving along title bar / top window border. When hovering emails, the cursor would sometimes jump to non-logical spots (e.g. mouse moved upwards, cursor jumping to an email further down). In the title bar, some parts of the screen would flash UI elements to locations where they don't belong etc.

I analyzed this issue further and found that it has to do with mouse movements. When trying to operate Outlook with the keyboard only, everything was ok. I then checked whether a different mouse driver (Logitech Anywhere 2S in my case, tried out drivers from Logitech vs std Microsoft ones) or a different link to my PC (Bluetooth vs Logi Dongle) might do the trick, to no avail.

I tried 20 different settings in my AMD Adrenaline panel (Radeon 6800XT card) - nothing.

I then tried to play around with ouse settings and ACTIVATED MOUSE CURSOR TRACES in the system panel / mouse settings. BOOM! No more glitches!

It seems that mouse driver, windows redraws and graphics card hardware features (acceleration) are not matching up to each other, but at least this is a quick fix


----------



## Betablocker (Dec 31, 2022)

repli said:


> I might have a partial solution for some of you:
> 
> Had severe graphical glitches in Outlook 365 (App, not Web version) when hovering with the mouse over emails list or moving along title bar / top window border. When hovering emails, the cursor would sometimes jump to non-logical spots (e.g. mouse moved upwards, cursor jumping to an email further down). In the title bar, some parts of the screen would flash UI elements to locations where they don't belong etc.
> 
> ...


It's great that this solution works for you, it wouldn't for me. Mainly, because my glitches are not related to mouse movement, as they happen when I'm just typing a text in Outlook or Word. And activating the cursor movement would distract me too much anyway. But I read somewhere else that the problem could have something to do with the Logitech-driver. So I'm curious to know whether those of you who are experiencing glitches have a mouse from Logitech. I have one.


----------



## Chris85 (Dec 31, 2022)

I have a Logitech G903 Lightspeed but I did not install the drivers from Logitech. I let Windows automatically install the drivers - don’t know whether this makes a difference or not. 
The glitches in my case occur when typing text without using the mouse.


----------



## Betablocker (Jan 5, 2023)

Yesterday I did a clean install of Windows 11, not because of the glitches, but because I couldn't opt out of the Development Insider builds of Windows 11 anymore. I am happy to say that the glitches have disappeared completely since then and the typing in all the office-apps is much more fluid. I've also installed the latest Nvidia-driver, so the driver was not the cause of the glitches. I don't know what caused the issues, maybe it was a faulty office add-in that I had installed. I've also installed the Logitech-software for my mouse, so that wasn't the culprit either.


----------



## Chris85 (Jan 5, 2023)

Betablocker said:


> Yesterday I did a clean install of Windows 11, not because of the glitches, but because I couldn't opt out of the Development Insider builds of Windows 11 anymore. I am happy to say that the glitches have disappeared completely since then and the typing in all the office-apps is much more fluid. I've also installed the latest Nvidia-driver, so the driver was not the cause of the glitches. I don't know what caused the issues, maybe it was a faulty office add-in that I had installed. I've also installed the Logitech-software for my mouse, so that wasn't the culprit either.


Please keep us updated. I had the same behavior but after some days the problem was back. Even without reinstalling windows 11 there are some days when I have no issues with office and some days that are really glitchy.


----------



## Betablocker (Jan 5, 2023)

Chris85 said:


> Please keep us updated. I had the same behavior but after some days the problem was back. Even without reinstalling windows 11 there are some days when I have no issues with office and some days that are really glitchy.


Sure, I will, Chris. Hopefully I can narrow it down to a specific driver/program. I had another pretty strange issue with itunes that has disappeared since the new installation as well: playing a song and right-clicking on the songtitle brings up a context-menu that gives you info about the song-title and other stuff. This menu disappeared when I was moving the cursor with my mouse, it doesn’t do that anymore now. May I ask what version of Windows 11 you have installed by the way?


----------



## Chris85 (Jan 5, 2023)

Betablocker said:


> Sure, I will, Chris. Hopefully I can narrow it down to a specific driver/program. I had another pretty strange issue with itunes that has disappeared since the new installation as well: playing a song and right-clicking on the songtitle brings up a context-menu that gives you info about the song-title and other stuff. This menu disappeared when I was moving the cursor with my mouse, it doesn’t do that anymore now. May I ask what version of Windows 11 you have installed by the way?


I run windows 11 professional


----------



## Betablocker (Jan 5, 2023)

Chris85 said:


> I run windows 11 professional


Which version? 22H2?


----------



## Chris85 (Jan 5, 2023)

Betablocker said:


> Which version? 22H2?


The latest


----------



## AnthonyR053 (Jan 5, 2023)

Hey folks.  I registered because I've been following this thread for a while, as well as a couple of others at Nvidia since I've had this exact problem for the last couple of months.  Anyway, I SEEM to have solved it in the dumbest way possible.  Again, I haven't had any issues since yesterday but they might pop up again at any minute.   After reading one of the threads (maybe this one?) it seemed like the problem would go away for people who ran up a certain level of activity on their video cards.

So, I started playing with the thermal profiles (glitch remained) and then went ahead and switched my Windows Power Profile to Power Saver from High Performance (which I turned on for gaming obviously).  This completely solved the glitch, at least so far.  I switched the Power Profile to Balanced and the glitch still hasn't resurfaced.  After switching back to High Performance the glitch resumed after a minute or so.  I don't know what this means or why.  But my glitch seems to be solved at least for now.

If this is the culprit it would explain why this isn't more widespread as an issue.  How many normies actually touch their power profile?

I really hope this helps other people and you find success in solving this.  Thanks for posting and keeping this thread current.


----------



## Betablocker (Jan 5, 2023)

AnthonyR053 said:


> Hey folks.  I registered because I've been following this thread for a while, as well as a couple of others at Nvidia since I've had this exact problem for the last couple of months.  Anyway, I SEEM to have solved it in the dumbest way possible.  Again, I haven't had any issues since yesterday but they might pop up again at any minute.   After reading one of the threads (maybe this one?) it seemed like the problem would go away for people who ran up a certain level of activity on their video cards.
> 
> So, I started playing with the thermal profiles (glitch remained) and then went ahead and switched my Windows Power Profile to Power Saver from High Performance (which I turned on for gaming obviously).  This completely solved the glitch, at least so far.  I switched the Power Profile to Balanced and the glitch still hasn't resurfaced.  After switching back to High Performance the glitch resumed after a minute or so.  I don't know what this means or why.  But my glitch seems to be solved at least for now.
> 
> ...


Hey Anthony

I honestly don’t think that this approach solves the glitches in the longterm. I am using the high performance profile and I don’t have issues anymore since I’ve done a clean windows installation.


----------



## FSx3 (Jan 5, 2023)

Hi everyone, 

just joined your forum after quietly reading this thread for weeks. Thanks all for adding your ideas and findings!

Here's how the bug plays out on my machines: 








Only happens on dGPUs (Nvidia 3080 FE, Nvidia 4090 FE, Nvidia 3050 Ti) never on iGPUs (Intel 12900K, Intel 13900K). 
Never happens when no dGPU driver is installed / GPU is deactivated within device manager
Independed of the dGPU driver installed: all Nvidia driver versions since 3080 FE release are affected.
Reproducible on fresh W11 22H2 / Office 365 installs as well (clean partition, no applications installed except Office 365):
Win11 "Release" Version: Windows 11 Pro x64, 22H2, Build 22621.963
Win11 "Insider Beta" Version: Windows 11 Pro x64, 22H2, Build 22623.1028

Reproducible on all Office 365 releases:
Office 365 "Release" Version: 2211, Build 16.0.15831.20098, 64 Bit
Office 365 "Current Preview" Version: 2212, Build 16.0.15928.20002, 64 Bit
Office 365 "Current Beta" Version: 2301, Build 16.0.16012.20000, 64 Bit 

Issue most likely started after upgrading to W11 22H2. No Windows 10 user seems to be affected. 
The full history of my troubleshooting: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...80-office-365-onenote-text-glitches-w11-22h2/

@Betablocker Really interesting (and happy for you) that a fresh W11 22H2 install solved the issue for you! I did the same multiple times but the bug is instantly reproducible after installing any Nvidia driver (and no other application except Office 365 installed). 

@All: While testing I also found that my "Ultimate Power" profile provokes this bug much more frequently than the default "Power Saving" profile...


----------



## Betablocker (Jan 6, 2023)

FSx3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just joined your forum after quietly reading this thread for weeks. Thanks all for adding your ideas and findings!
> 
> ...


Hi FSx3

I was experiencing exactly the same issues that you are describing. But since the clean installation of W11 22H2 and the Release Version of Office 365 (Version 2211 Build 16.0.15831.20098 64 Bit) Word seems to open much faster and the typing is much more fluid than before. I even have the second latest Nvidia-driver installed (527.06). So not everybody with this combination seems to be affected by this glitch. Have you ever tried opening Word in Safe Mode to see what happens then?



Betablocker said:


> Hi FSx3
> 
> I was experiencing exactly the same issues that you are describing. But since the clean installation of W11 22H2 and the Release Version of Office 365 (Version 2211 Build 16.0.15831.20098 64 Bit) Word seems to open much faster and the typing is much more fluid than before. I even have the second latest Nvidia-driver installed (527.06). So not everybody with this combination seems to be affected by this glitch. Have you ever tried opening Word in Safe Mode to see what happens then?


Sorry, you wrote in the Nvidia-forum that using Safe Mode didn't solve the problem...


----------



## FSx3 (Jan 6, 2023)

@Betablocker


Thanks very much for confirming that you were experiencing the same issue I screen recorded.
I'm currently on Windows 11 Pro 22H2 22621.963 and Microsoft 365 MSO (Version 2212 Build 16.0.15928.20196) 64 Bit + Nvida GRD 528.02
As I mostly work in OneNote during the day I'm testing the issue on OneNote as well. Today I tested Word vs OneNote: I cannot reproduce the issue in Word! But instantly in OneNote.
That said could you do me a favor and do a quick test run in OneNote selecting a longer text with the mouse while moving it up and down?
Also which Nvidia GPU are you using?

EDIT:: please keep the thread on topic -moderation


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2023)

FSx3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just joined your forum after quietly reading this thread for weeks. Thanks all for adding your ideas and findings!
> 
> ...


Can you add office to your nvidia control panel as a 3D program and try various settings? The antialising options, the new vulkan/openGL rendering method setting, etc.


----------



## Betablocker (Jan 7, 2023)

FSx3 said:


> @Betablocker
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for confirming that you were experiencing the same issue I screen recorded.
> ...


Just tested OneNote, no problems there either. I'm using a GTX 1080


----------



## FSx3 (Jan 7, 2023)

Betablocker said:


> Just tested OneNote, no problems there either. I'm using a GTX 1080



Thanks, that's really useful information as I cannot reproduce it on a GTX 1660 Super and RTX 2060 but only on the 3000 and 4000 series: RTX 3050 Ti, RTX 3080 FE, 4090 FE. 



Mussels said:


> Can you add office to your nvidia control panel as a 3D program and try various settings? The antialising options, the new vulkan/openGL rendering method setting, etc.



Thanks for the idea. I tested all options individually especially the mentioned Vulkan / Open GL one. None solved the issue. The only "fix" is to have some load on the GPU (> 30% TDP), then OneNote is not glitching at all. That's why I thought that it's a Nvidia issue only but then more and more AMD users joined in.


----------



## ThirtyNinety (Monday at 2:19 PM)

I always had exactly the same issue with my RTX 3090 in Windows 10, with Office 2019. Later on, I upgraded tot W11 21H2, but the same problem persisted.
Not that much later, I decided to already upgrade to W11 22H2 using the feature update targeting in gpedit.msc (glitch issue in MSWord persisted as well) and some days ago I finally upgraded the Office (It's a "MS 365 apps for Enterprise" version)
Since then, the issue is gone.

Word Version where it is fixed:






Nvidia driver is 527.56, not the latest, but it is stable for me so I stick with it for now.


----------



## Betablocker (Monday at 2:49 PM)

ThirtyNinety said:


> I always had exactly the same issue with my RTX 3090 in Windows 10, with Office 2019. Later on, I upgraded tot W11 21H2, but the same problem persisted.
> Not that much later, I decided to already upgrade to W11 22H2 using the feature update targeting in gpedit.msc (glitch issue in MSWord persisted as well) and some days ago I finally upgraded the Office (It's a "MS 365 apps for Enterprise" version)
> Since then, the issue is gone.
> 
> ...


I'm using the exact same version of Word as well and I'm not experiencing any glitches either. Have you tested the other office-apps, e.g. OneNote as well to see whether the glitches persist there?


----------



## ThirtyNinety (Monday at 3:35 PM)

Betablocker said:


> I'm using the exact same version of Word as well and I'm not experiencing any glitches either. Have you tested the other office-apps, e.g. OneNote as well to see whether the glitches persist there?


Yes, also no issues in other apps.


----------



## FSx3 (Monday at 6:51 PM)

ThirtyNinety said:


> finally upgraded the Office (It's a "MS 365 apps for Enterprise" version)
> Since then, the issue is gone.





ThirtyNinety said:


> Yes, also no issues in other apps.



Thanks a lot for your valuable insights, especially that your issue also happened on Windows 10 and that you're running a 3000 series Nvidia GPU. So for you the root cause and the solution was on Microsofts side (Office 365 update). 

I'm wondering if anyone in this thread is left experiencing this issue right now? For me it's still the same on OneNote on multiple machines and GPUs running the most recent W11 22H2 (22621.963) and Office 365 versions (Version 2212 Build 16.0.15928.20196 64 Bit), Nvidia GRD 528.02 .


----------



## ChevyAmpera (Monday at 7:01 PM)

> FSx3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for your valuable insights, especially that your issue also happened on Windows 10 and that you're running a 3000 series Nvidia GPU. So for you the root cause and the solution was on Microsofts side (Office 365 update).
> ...


I'm still experiencing this issue on Word and OneNote. My setup is almost indentical to yours as well:   W11 22H2 (22621.963) and Microsoft Office 2021  (Version 2212 Build 16.0.15928.20196 64 Bit), Nvidia GRD 528.02 ( NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090) .


----------



## ThirtyNinety (Monday at 7:11 PM)

ChevyAmpera said:


> I'm still experiencing this issue on Word and OneNote. My setup is almost indentical to yours as well:   W11 22H2 (22621.963) and Microsoft Office 2021  (Version 2212 Build 16.0.15928.20196 64 Bit), Nvidia GRD 528.02 ( NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090) .


Maybe there are some other small differences next to the GPU, as my system was originally a Windows 10 with Office 2016 which I upgraded over the years. After upgrading to Office 2019, I also set the registry key for Office (earlier mentioned here, in a reg key called 16.0) to disable hardware acceleration and I just saw it's still there.


----------



## FSx3 (Monday at 7:35 PM)

@ChevyAmpera Ok great, your config is indeed identical which is great for further troubleshooting. Which CPU & mainboard are you using? I'm using Intel 13900K / Intel 12900K and Asus ROG MAXIMUS Z690 Hero @bios 2204

@ThirtyNinety Indeed, it must be a tiny difference which makes it so difficult to pin down. I was hoping a fresh W11 install would prove a configuration problem but as written it's instantly reproducible on such new installation. I tried disabling hardware acceleration (via regedit) but with no success (still glitching but plus sluggish application rendering). 

Current baseline stays the same: no problem on iGPU, when no dGPU driver is installed, when dGPU is somewhat under load (>20% GPU), glitching is visible on screen recording = no monitor problem.


----------



## ThirtyNinety (Monday at 9:24 PM)

FSx3 said:


> @ChevyAmpera Ok great, your config is indeed identical which is great for further troubleshooting. Which CPU & mainboard are you using? I'm using Intel 13900K / Intel 12900K and Asus ROG MAXIMUS Z690 Hero @bios 2204
> 
> @ThirtyNinety Indeed, it must be a tiny difference which makes it so difficult to pin down. I was hoping a fresh W11 install would prove a configuration problem but as written it's instantly reproducible on such new installation. I tried disabling hardware acceleration (via regedit) but with no success (still glitching but plus sluggish application rendering).
> 
> Current baseline stays the same: no problem on iGPU, when no dGPU driver is installed, when dGPU is somewhat under load (>20% GPU), glitching is visible on screen recording = no monitor problem.


Just to be complete, some additional information from my side in regards to system config:

- HAGS is enabled
- Resizeable Bar in BIOS is enabled
- I also always disable Hibernation and thus Fast Startup


----------



## FSx3 (Monday at 10:28 PM)

@ThirtyNinety Great! Thanks for adding  Same here: 

HAGS enabled (disabled didn't solve the issue)
Resizeable Bar enabled (disabled didn't solve the issue)
Exception: Fast Startup = On (off doesn't solve the issue)
Windows power profile: Ultimate Power (Balanced power leads to less frequent glitching interestingly)


----------



## mechtech (Monday at 11:55 PM)

Can’t help but our work just upgraded from 2019 pro plus on local machine/local server to 365 on remote (400 miles away) server between the lag and changes to the gui the general consensus right now is thumbs down.


----------



## ThirtyNinety (Tuesday at 12:03 AM)

FSx3 said:


> @ThirtyNinety Great! Thanks for adding  Same here:
> 
> HAGS enabled (disabled didn't solve the issue)
> Resizeable Bar enabled (disabled didn't solve the issue)
> ...


yeah same, Ultimate Power profile here. Cloud saves in Word are enabled and my default save location btw, but also that does not matter. I don’t know exactly what fixed it here, but afaik it seemed to be fixed as soon as the Office was upgraded to this version.


----------



## ChevyAmpera (Tuesday at 7:09 AM)

> @ChevyAmpera Ok great, your config is indeed identical which is great for further troubleshooting. Which CPU & mainboard are you using? I'm using Intel 13900K / Intel 12900K and Asus ROG MAXIMUS Z690 Hero @bios 2204


@FSx3 I'm using  Intel i9-13900K as well and a Gigabyte Z790 AORUS ELITE AX mainboard.


----------



## VDB (Tuesday at 7:38 AM)

I need to vent. Please humor me...

The situation is essentially this: For any Windows user with an NVIDIA card, Microsoft Office is unusable. And almost no one notices? How is that possible?

In fact, this is the only forum thread I can find that is directly addressing this issue. How can that be?

Dear Microsoft and/or NVIDIA: Please notice this bug! Please stop replying to forums with lame responses like: Repair or reinstall Office, sfc /scannow, DISM, or other nonsense that is obviously worthless in this case. Please notice this severe problem and reply with something like: We already know about this and will issue a fix. Please!

How can it be that, for many millions of users, Microsoft Office has been unusable for many months, and neither Microsoft nor NVIDIA know about it? How in heaven's name? Astounding beyond words!

Befuddled,
VDB


----------



## puma99dk| (Tuesday at 8:02 AM)

@VDB the biggest change that I have issues with mostly on laptops with switchable graphics are someone at Microsoft decided to remove the disable graphics acceleration option inside Word, Excel and etc.

I spoke with a couple of people in Microsoft's 365 support about this and I got told they have noted this but the more that complain that this feature has been removed the more the support team and forward this to the developers and have a possible positive turn out that this setting will return since Windows is unable to handle these request for their own software.


----------



## ChevyAmpera (Tuesday at 9:12 AM)

VDB said:


> I need to vent. Please humor me...
> 
> The situation is essentially this: For any Windows user with an NVIDIA card, Microsoft Office is unusable. And almost no one notices? How is that possible?
> 
> ...


@VDB There are a couple of other users reporting the issue, but i think the overlap between the group of users that have a Nvidia 30xx or 40xx graphics card installed and that use MS Office  frequently enough to notice or be bothered by this bug is fairly small :

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...80-office-365-onenote-text-glitches-w11-22h2/

https://feedbackportal.microsoft.com/feedback/idea/5c3e818d-408d-ed11-a81b-000d3ae32cd0


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MicrosoftWord/comments/yd0amh

Both Microsoft and Nvidia are aware of  this bug as well, but have been  mainly trying to push the responsibility to fix this bug on eachother instead of  actually trying to fix it.

I also don't think that users that use MS Office frequently enough to be bothered by this bug are the users that Microsoft or Nvidia care about and would prioritize when it comes to fixing bugs.

Personally I've also noticed that it has become pretty common for system breaking bugs to not be adressed in a timely manner in general (or maybe I've just been incredibly unlucky in this regard). I'm not just taking about Microsoft or Nvidia either, but any kind of system breaking bug I've encountered in the last couple of months.


----------



## FSx3 (Tuesday at 11:29 AM)

ChevyAmpera said:


> but i think the overlap between the group of users that have a Nvidia 30xx or 40xx graphics card installed and that use MS Office ... is fairly small :


Exactly that! I was wondering as well why so few reports about this issue came up. This config most likely isn't a typical work config - work configs are usually iGPU powered I believe. My 4090 GPU is used 8 hours a day for work and maybe 1-2 hrs for gaming. 



ChevyAmpera said:


> push the responsibility to fix this bug on eachother instead of actually trying to fix it.


Indeed! In this case the fact that AMD users are also affected (maybe less often?) puts the issue into Microsofts responsibility. At the same time the issue isn't reproducible when there is load on the GPU and / or the (Nvidia) GPU driver is deactivated.



puma99dk| said:


> positive turn out that this setting will return since Windows is unable to handle these request for their own software.


Visiblity is key to get any solution. That's why I'm very thankful for anyone affected contributing to these forum threads.



ChevyAmpera said:


> @FSx3 I'm using Intel i9-13900K as well and a Gigabyte Z790 AORUS ELITE AX mainboard.


Thanks! Really interesting information as I wasn't sure if my Z690 board Raptorlake UEFI could have been part of the problem.


----------



## ThirtyNinety (Tuesday at 12:25 PM)

ChevyAmpera said:


> @VDB There are a couple of other users reporting the issue, but i think the overlap between the group of users that have a Nvidia 30xx or 40xx graphics card installed and that use MS Office  frequently enough to notice or be bothered by this bug is fairly small :
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...80-office-365-onenote-text-glitches-w11-22h2/
> 
> ...


I checked and this setting can now be found in Windows 11 under Settings --> Accessibility --> Visual Effects --> Animation Effects.

It was disabled here, but the suggestion on the Reddit topic tells to do otherwise as it states *uncheck *the "Turn Off Animation Effects" box, which means one should enable these effects. As everything works fine here in Office without these effects, it is certainly not the fix.


----------



## ChevyAmpera (Tuesday at 1:26 PM)

ThirtyNinety said:


> I checked and this setting can now be found in Windows 11 under Settings --> Accessibility --> Visual Effects --> Animation Effects.
> 
> It was disabled here, but the suggestion on the Reddit topic tells to do otherwise as it states *uncheck *the "Turn Off Animation Effects" box, which means one should enable these effects. As everything works fine here in Office without these effects, it is certainly not the fix.


Yeah this suggested fix didn't work for me either.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Tuesday at 1:56 PM)

The only other option for people, if this issue continues, (and I know this won't be a solution for everyone) is to get a key to a version of office 2016 (maybe 2019 will work? I don't know, I don't have 2019 so I cannot verify this version will be a solution). I still use 2016 at home (my work computer is on 2010 for everything except Outlook) and I have no issues with any graphical glitches on either machine when using the office programs. My office computer uses a fancy 730 GT and my home computer is on a 3080 (both Windows 10).

This is just a suggestion that'll resolve the issue for folks, but I know not everyone will be able to or even willing to do it.


----------



## Betablocker (Tuesday at 5:07 PM)

VDB said:


> I need to vent. Please humor me...
> 
> The situation is essentially this: For any Windows user with an NVIDIA card, Microsoft Office is unusable. And almost no one notices? How is that possible?
> 
> ...


I can tell you how this can be: There are millions of users who have a GPU by NVIDIA and who are using MS Office without the slightest issues. I for example don't have problems anymore since a clean installation of Windows 11. I have a GTX 1080.

...and by the way: Not only NVIDIA-cards are affected, but also AMD-GPUs. That's why I think that the issue is not hardware-, but software-related.


----------



## ChevyAmpera (Tuesday at 10:18 PM)

neatfeatguy said:


> The only other option for people, if this issue continues, (and I know this won't be a solution for everyone) is to get a key to a version of office 2016 (maybe 2019 will work? I don't know, I don't have 2019 so I cannot verify this version will be a solution). I still use 2016 at home (my work computer is on 2010 for everything except Outlook) and I have no issues with any graphical glitches on either machine when using the office programs. My office computer uses a fancy 730 GT and my home computer is on a 3080 (both Windows 10).
> 
> This is just a suggestion that'll resolve the issue for folks, but I know not everyone will be able to or even willing to do it.


Office 2019  has the same issue. I actually bought Office 2021 hoping that doing a clean install of Windows 11 and installing the new version of Office would fix the issue, but it  didn't work.
For people that either don't have a key to Office 2016 or earlier versions ,don't want to buy one, and would be willing to switch to an alteraitive to MS Office LibreOffice might be a suitable alternative as it doesn't diplay any glitches either. I haven't tried OpenOffice,but I assume it would work as well.

It's still not acceptable that a paid software like MS Office is rendered unusable for some users for months, while free alternatives work without an issue.


----------



## FSx3 (Wednesday at 2:18 PM)

Windows 11 (Build 22621.1105) & Office 365 (Build 16.0.15928.20196) updates from yesterday didn't improve the issue (as expected, security patches)
More AMD users are speaking up in my Reddit post: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Office365/comments/zfg62e

Microsoft Feedback Bug Report is slowly getting more user reports but still far away from appearing "urgent" to Microsoft: https://feedbackportal.microsoft.com/feedback/idea/5c3e818d-408d-ed11-a81b-000d3ae32cd0


----------

